# Can You Enter a Union as a 2nd Year?



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

...for instance, if you worked for a private electrical company for a year and had your hours logged by your state could you then enter a Union as a 2nd year apprentice?

Or do Unions not recognize hours earned by working for a private employer?


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Either take everyone's advice in your other thread buddy or apply at mc'ds


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

LanceBass said:


> ...for instance, if you worked for a private electrical company for a year and had your hours logged by your state could you then enter a Union as a 2nd year apprentice?
> 
> Or do Unions not recognize hours earned by working for a private employer?


The hours are not recognized by the IBEW.

The five year apprenticeship is designed to create a union journeyman in five years, qualified to work in that locality ( so licensing if it is required etc. ).

Since it is a combination of schooling and on the job training your hours cannot be considered valid as you did not do the schooling that went along with it - nor does the local have reports from the qualified journeymen you worked with that explain what you did during those hours and how well you did your tasks, or how good your attitude and general work ethic was.

If you are fortunate enough to get into a local, you will be starting at day one. Again - like I suggested months ago - look into helmets to hardhats.

http://www.helmetstohardhats.org/


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

LanceBass said:


> ...for instance, if you worked for a private electrical company for a year and had your hours logged by your state could you then enter a Union as a 2nd year apprentice?
> *it's possible*
> Or do Unions not recognize hours earned by working for a private employer?*unions will not recognize hours worked at just any private employer, if it is an electrical contractor doing construction, maintenance or fabrication of electrical equipment then that should be ok*


check with the locals within commute distance from where you are. some will accept hours and allow you to advance to second year. if you're not in a recognized apprenticeship program than i don't know


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

eejack said:


> http://www.helmetstohardhats.org/


Yeah that might be a good resource if you live in Ohio, New York or California. I didn't see anything for electricians outside of those states (maybe New Jersey). Definitely nothing in Maine or NH (that goes for ANY trade - not just electricians).

Pretty disappointing.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

LanceBass said:


> ...for instance, if you worked for a private electrical company for a year and had your hours logged by your state could you then enter a Union as a 2nd year apprentice?
> 
> Or do Unions not recognize hours earned by working for a private employer?


No one is going to give you credit for sweeping floors for a year. If you are disappointed, apply at the local JATC office, and put in your 5 years.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

eejack said:


> The hours are not recognized by the IBEW.
> 
> The five year apprenticeship is designed to create a union journeyman in five years, qualified to work in that locality ( so licensing if it is required etc. ).
> 
> ...


 not all locals are the same ours has an accelerated program that counts non union hours and only requires two years in apprenticeship


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

rewire said:


> not all locals are the same ours has an accelerated program that counts non union hours and only requires two years in apprenticeship


No IBEW local has a two year apprenticeship. It is pretty much standard from the IO as a five year apprenticeship.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

eejack said:


> No IBEW local has a two year apprenticeship. It is pretty much standard from the IO as a five year apprenticeship.


we organized in guys as third years 124 has a two year accelerated program
here is a link
http://www.ibew.org/articles/12ElectricalWorker/EW1212/WhoWeAre.1212.html


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

rewire said:


> we organized in guys as third years


speaking of nuns why the bad habit?

construction wireman is a different animal than journeyman - as you well know.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

eejack said:


> speaking of nuns why the bad habit?
> 
> construction wireman is a different animal than journeyman - as you well know.


 I know guys who organized in as JW and we have several we organized in as third year. I don't know if they still do this as the CW program does the same thing.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

rewire said:


> I know guys who organized in as JW and we have several we organized in as third year. I don't know if they still do this as the CW program does the same thing.


Sure, if you want to be entirely technical about it folks come in at different grades - but do you believe that this applies in any way shape or form to the OP?

No.

So why bring it up to confuse the lad? Seriously - he ain't getting credit for his couple of months of non union apprenticeship.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

eejack said:


> Sure, if you want to be entirely technical about it folks come in at different grades - but do you believe that this applies in any way shape or form to the OP?
> 
> No.
> 
> So why bring it up to confuse the lad? Seriously - he ain't getting credit for his couple of months of non union apprenticeship.


 another reason the union sucks


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

rewire said:


> another reason the union sucks


Why? Because you keep getting in arguements that you lose?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

rewire said:


> another reason the union sucks


The union sucks because they won't count sweeping a broom for 6 months as work experience? What planet are you from?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

big2bird said:


> The union sucks because they won't count sweeping a broom for 6 months as work experience? What planet are you from?


 electrical work experience should count.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

big2bird said:


> The union sucks because they won't count sweeping a broom for 6 months as work experience? What planet are you from?


Two years ago he bragged how great the union was and how he was a big time signatory contractor. Until he went out of business, of course.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

eejack said:


> speaking of nuns why the bad habit?
> 
> construction wireman is a different animal than journeyman - as you well know.


Speaking of bad habits, how 'bout that nun?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

big2bird said:


> No one is going to give you credit for sweeping floors for a year. If you are disappointed, apply at the local JATC office, and put in your 5 years.


1. The sooner the better
2. Time flies you will be a JW before you are done complaining about 2000 hours.

JUST DO IT, there are certain rules we have to follow and there are sound basis behind the rules other times not, either way if you want to get from point A to Z you have to do C, D, E..........

One year is hardly anything, now 4 or more years that would be different to me.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Keep in mind the op is a troll and admittedly takes hours long naps at work when sweeping the floor gets too boring. Now he thinks he should be able to join the ibew as a second year? Lol


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I had two years in the ABC program and wanted to enter the JATC as a 3rd year. 
Im glad I didnt, I would have been way to far behind. Its a totally different program.
They did allow me to clep the first year exam only due to the fact that I could prove that I had an electrical MOS when I was in the Marine Corps.


----------



## bhardman86 (Nov 23, 2011)

rewire said:


> electrical work experience should count.


Most Locals allow for you to test in if requested during the interview process. If you're unable to accomplish a passing score on the tests offered why should an individual be allowed to advance pass that class/pay grade?


----------

